# Finance & Accountancy Jobs in Canada



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

Greetings!!!

I am having a Commerce Graduate degree along with professional qualification in Cost and Works Accountancy in India. I have around three years of experience...I am an Indian and speak English very well besides Hindi..... Could anyone help me with : Would I have any chances to work in Canada in Finance and Accounting field?................What could be the obstacles, if any?

Any help would be so much appreciated! I need help badly...
Cheers,
Sau...


----------

